# General > The Literature Network >  Forum Upgraded

## Admin

You all are going to like this... the forum just had a major upgrade, specifically you'll notice a ton of new features in the USER CP.

Here are the main updates... this list isn't comprehensive though AND some of these are for mods or admins only, obviously.

Inline spam management & prevention 
Thread tagging 
Search cloud / tag cloud 
Thread prefixes 
Reciprocal friendships between users 
Public visitor messaging on profile pages with 'conversation' feature 
User picture galleries with user comment facility 
User-created social groups with invite only and moderated membership options 
Extended member profile pages 
Customizable member profile pages with admin-controlled styling abilities 
Inline editing of custom user profile fields 
Lightbox viewer for attached images 
Viewable and comparable history maintained for post edits 
Extended re-authentication for inline moderation actions 
Notices system for navigation bar 
Multiple human-verification systems including reCAPTCHA, image verification and Q/A 
User change history 
Social bookmarking integration 

Now, quizzes and blogs may be messed up as they're third party products, also, if you notice any bugs, please let me know.

----------


## Virgil

Cool. Thanks.

----------


## SleepyWitch

sounds cool, except I can't seem to find any of those options in my CP  :Frown:

----------


## JBI

A bit crazy though - people seeing your buddy list, members groups, etc. Could get out of hand, but seems like it should be lots of fun, thanks!

----------


## Admin

try again, I just like 30 seconds ago updated the usercp templates

----------


## SleepyWitch

thanks, Admin, it's working now

----------


## JBI

When you click a name, it gives the option to add to friends, but the text is missing so it looks like a half-unnamed line.

----------


## Admin

could you make a screenshot?

----------


## JBI

It's fixed now - must have been an updating bug.

----------


## Pensive

Sounds cool!

----------


## Janine

Wow! This is great - I haven't tried anything new yet, but it is always good to hear of progress; and knowing this site advances and grows with the times is such a plus. 
Thanks so much, *Admin,*you do a great job on here!

----------


## ShadowFire

Well i agree it could get out of hand....but i have full trust that our Literature community can handle it. I have done some exploring myself and it seems to be totally awesome. Thanks though for giving the link so we could read up on it. I say have fun cause i am. Talk to you later.

----------


## Logos

TAGS

No, I'm not talking about graffiti  :Tongue: 

This is a really cool new feature here at LitNet and I hope everyone takes a moment to either add a tag to your favourite thread? or maybe just check out the tags that have already been added here:
http://www.online-literature.com/forums/tags.php

"d. h. lawrence" is in the lead, but for how long?  :Biggrin:  

What's the point of tagging? well, this will be another handy way to search the entire forum quickly by key word. So the more tags added to as many applicable threads as possible, the more efficient you can search and find related threads.


 <---- this icon shows beside forum threads that have been "tagged" with unique key words. Hover your mouse cursor over it and the tags should pop up.


--

----------


## Pensive

I have noticed the groups option and have especially found that very interesting though it's rather unfortunate it's hidden in the User CP and isn't very visible.

----------


## Logos

Well hopefully we will all get used to navigating the new User Control Panel very soon Pensy  :Smile:  

Anyone wanting to start their own group? go to your UserCP (link top left corner of screen) and click on "Social Groups" link under the Networking menu on left side.

--

Oh, and please be patient as us mods also learn to navigate the new features too  :Smile: 

I will try to update the FAQ as time allows and I learn of how things work differently.

----------


## Lily Adams

I noticed all this!

I think it all looks very pretty and is all neat-O.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Great.  :Thumbs Up: 

I have been using this version for a while in another forum, and I would not want to go back. The tag cloud in particular adds a new dimension to searches. 



> Anyone wanting to start their own group?


I just set my first one up: Photo freaks. I'll also try to find something to put in an album asap.




> Oh, and please be patient as us mods also learn to navigate the new features too


No worries. It is quite intuitive: The learning curve will be a steep one.

I noticed that my profile page says that my friends list is empty (which it is not when you open it with the edit button) A bug?

/Claes

----------


## Logos

> .... I noticed that my profile page says that my friends list is empty (which it is not when you open it with the edit button) A bug?
> 
> /Claes


 Now, don't quote me on this I'm still fumbling around  :Biggrin:  but I think this has something to do with the "Buddy List" we _used_ to have. "Buddies" are now "Friends". So when you click to Edit your Contacts and Friends list under Networking, your previous "Buddies" show.

--

You can ask anyone to be your Friend, but unless they reciprocate the request [you can see Pending Requests in your UserCP main page], they don't show publicly on your profile. [I've had a few questions about this and am looking into it further...]

--

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Now, don't quote me on this I'm still fumbling around  but I think this has something to do with the "Buddy List" we _used_ to have. "Buddies" are now "Friends". So when you click to Edit your Contacts and Friends list under Networking, your previous "Buddies" show.


No, two of them had already replied, but it's ok now... Maybe logging off and on again had something to do with it.

/Claes

----------


## motherhubbard

I think it's very cool!

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Ok, one photo album set up, and it works just as it is supposed to: Eskilstuna - My home town. 

/Claes

----------


## Admin

I forgot to before... but I just turned on user control panel styles... so you can style your user cp like you want, like your myspace page or whatever. Want a purple page? have at it.

----------


## Niamh

> Now, don't quote me on this I'm still fumbling around  but I think this has something to do with the "Buddy List" we _used_ to have. "Buddies" are now "Friends". So when you click to Edit your Contacts and Friends list under Networking, your previous "Buddies" show.
> 
> --
> 
> You can ask anyone to be your Friend, but unless they reciprocate the request [you can see Pending Requests in your UserCP main page], they don't show publicly on your profile. [I've had a few questions about this and am looking into it further...]
> 
> --


I think you are right Logos. Figured that yesterday. your original buddie list is still there under friends and contacts.  :Smile:  the friends that show up in your profile are your mutual friends.ie the buddies that have confirmed your friend request. your original buddie list is still hidden, and will remain hidden unless you or one of these friends send a request and accepts.
the friends who are mutual show up in your buddie list with two tick marks; one on their avy and the other beside it. the one beside it means mutual.  :Smile:  If that one is unticked, they are hidden or unconfirmed!  :Biggrin: 
Hope this helps a bit!




> I forgot to before... but I just turned on user control panel styles... so you can style your user cp like you want, like your myspace page or whatever. Want a purple page? have at it.


cool! I got me a Froud backround! (one to make Shalot jealous!  :Biggrin: )

----------


## LadyWentworth

OK. Well, when I first looked at all of this I thought it seemed like so much. Now that I have been fiddling around with some of the new features, I could go crazy with it!  :Tongue:  I will have to decide on a background image now.  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

Thats rather the point, all the new features are MySpace-y to get you to go crazy with it and use the site more and tell your friends etc etc.

----------


## Niamh

> Thats rather the point, all the new features are MySpace-y to get you to go crazy with it and use the site more and tell your friends etc etc.


wait...you mean you did the customise on purpose!!!!  :Eek:   :Goof:   :Brow: 
I cant stop messing around with my profile. its addictive! Dont know how many different variations or purple i've used!  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> wait...you mean you did the customise on purpose!!!!


I kind of thought the same thing.  :Tongue: 




> I cant stop messing around with my profile. its addictive! Dont know how many different variations or purple i've used!


I know! It is so addictive. Right now my profile is VERY black, but it took quite a long time to come up with something as basic as that. I was trying out every color scheme that I could think of. So my decision now is to just try to find a good background image to work with it. 

The only problem now, though, is the fact that I am coming up with all sorts of color combinations and "themes" that I am dying to try out.  :Tongue:  Ah, it really is the little things in life that perk me up.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

yeah i saw you profile. commented on it too!

----------


## Bakiryu

OOOh Awesome! Is this why the forum didn't work yesterday?

Edit:  :Bawling:  nobody friended me  :Bawling:

----------


## LadyW

Yay  :Smile: 
I love these updates; my profile looks snazzy now (who says snazzy anymore...)

Oh yes, and the holiday photos are up if you're interested.

----------


## Virgil

I have no idea what to do with my profile. It's like not know which clothes to wear.  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

Another problem I have is that there are so many friends here. Well almost everyone is a friend.  :Wink:  There are a few that detest me, right Sleepy.  :Tongue:  Can I have half of lit net listed as my friends?  :Smile:  I'd hate to slight anyone.

----------


## Logos

:FRlol:  <--- @ Virgil -- I'm sure you'll come up with some totally "_you_" in no time!

--

*I think there's a lot of "friending" going on right now, so people! check your UserCP!

[link top left corner of screen]

and go to the "Manage your Friend Requests" link!*

Check the boxes of the people you want as friends,
make sure the "Accept selected friend requests" button is selected,
then click the "Save Changes" button! 


 :Biggrin: 



--

----------


## Lily Adams

That'd be cool if we'd be able to add music to our profiles, but I know that's a bit of a stretch...this isn't MySpace, ha ha.

----------


## sprinks

Wow!! So cool! I must admit that the cutest thing is when you add someone and it comes up with "you and (insert name here) are now friends!" It always makes me smile!  :Tongue:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Could we have a link to a list of all albums somewhere? I'll bet it will be a long list soon enough.

/Claes

----------


## Scheherazade

> Could we have a link to a list of all albums somewhere? I'll bet it will be a long list soon enough.
> 
> /Claes


I think that is a great idea. I will set something up similar to our Photo Album directory soon.

 :Smile:

----------


## Admin

the forum software really needs a album directory... but alas... it is something they left out

----------


## andave_ya

Hey so that's what's going on!! I'm gone for four days and LitNet turns inside out without me...what is the world coming to?  :FRlol:  j/k!!

----------


## kiz_paws

I love this 'new and improved LitNet'! Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

I must say I had a blast working up my profile and comparing others. These features are great Admin.  :Thumbs Up:   :Smile:  Now of course we may never get back to discussing literature.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Finally, the answer to my long-time wish has come. I'm not sure if this is _the_ answer (at least not _yet_), but since I have only reached the point at which one must discover everything before making any conclusions, I shall first do so before people begin to kill me.  :Tongue:  Great work, though! I expect a LOT.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> the forum software really needs a album directory... but alas... it is something they left out


So they did, but we have it in another forum. It must be a mod, then. I can have a look and find out if you want me to.

Added later: Yes it is a mod. I'll ask he owner where he found it.

Added later still: Here it is: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=172215

/Claes

----------


## Madhuri

Is there a way to have only one background picture, instead of having tiles vertically or horizontally? have I missed any option?

----------


## bazarov

Hey! Great job, but how to put picture in my profile to be seen when you enter me, if someone will ever do that?

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Is there a way to have only one background picture, instead of having tiles vertically or horizontally? have I missed any option?


No, it is caused by the picture size limits: With a reasonably normal screen resolution the picture will not cover the entire screen.

/Claes




> Hey! Great job, but how to put picture in my profile to be seen when you enter me, if someone will ever do that?


I see that you have a profile picture already, so I'll assume that you mean a background picture: If so, you need to create an album, uppload a picture to it, and then link it to the profile page from the _Customize profile_ menu.

/Claes

----------


## Logos

> Hey! Great job, but how to put picture in my profile to be seen when you enter me, if someone will ever do that?


To add a picture to your profile--*which will appear in the left top corner of your profile page*... 

click "UserCP" link top left corner of any forum page

click "Edit Profile Picture"

from there you can upload an image from your computer, or, from your photo hosting site such as Photo bucket or flickr. Or, you can do as Claes suggest, create your own LitNet photoalbum and upload it from there.

----------


## bazarov

I posted question here, then tried again and made it...
Now be careful, Don Quijote is watching me!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

> So they did, but we have it in another forum. It must be a mod, then. I can have a look and find out if you want me to.
> 
> Added later: Yes it is a mod. I'll ask he owner where he found it.
> 
> Added later still: Here it is: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=172215
> 
> /Claes


Nice find, but it looks like it'll be in the next version anyways, so I can wait to upload.

----------


## Madhuri

> No, it is caused by the picture size limits: With a reasonably normal screen resolution the picture will not cover the entire screen.
> 
> /Claes


Oh, ok. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

:Idea: 




> .... *i think there's a lot of "friending" going on right now, so people! Check your usercp!
> 
> [link top left corner of screen]
> 
> and go to the "manage your friend requests" link!*
> 
> check the boxes of the people you want as friends,
> make sure the "accept selected friend requests" button is selected,
> then click the "save changes" button! 
> ...





> tags
> 
> no, i'm not talking about graffiti 
> 
> this is a really cool new feature here at litnet and i hope everyone takes a moment to either add a tag to your favourite thread? Or maybe just check out the tags that have already been added here:
> http://www.online-literature.com/forums/tags.php
> 
> --

----------


## kiz_paws

Hey, is there any way to choose which albums (I note that there is an allotment for two) are displayed on the Profile Page? I wanted my dog album to be displayed, but my miscellaneous one took its place ...

If there is no way, well I can live with that. But IF this can be altered, that would be great.  :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

I don't understand tags? What exactly are they?

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> I don't understand tags? What exactly are they?


Basically, you add appropriate tags to a thread (perhaps *forum software* and *tag* for this one). Then you can go to Tag Search under the search menu and find all threads with the same tags. 

Btw: I think this is a brilliant search method, but why just the top 70 tags?

/Claes

----------


## Admin

Lets say virgil you wanted to remember a thread in which symbolism was discussed, you'd add the tag "symbolism" making it easier to come back with the tag search.

it is a quick and simple way of annotating posts/thread

----------


## Virgil

Oh, ok. Thanks both Admin and Claes.  :Smile:

----------

